# aluminum boat bimini enclosures



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Thinking about getting an bimini enclosure set up on my alumacraft 185 trophy. Want one that connects to the windshield to extend that and has sides and maybe something that goes down in the back. I am looking for something that wouldn't get in the way of all my rod holders as well during those outings in horrible weather. Anyone have anything like I am talking about that could send pictures? I am just looking for some ideas of how other people rigged there boats with one, that could still use there rod holders. Not looking for one that goes the whole length of the back of the boat, just something that goes past the 2 front seats that could keep some people out of bad weather. Please let me know if you have any pictures and you remember how much it cost you.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Go to Erbs tarp shop, they will make you whatever you want, for 1/2 the cost of most. Call to book an appointment now, as they have a long line of winter work.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

New bimini with side and back curtains, and storage boot. New cockpit cover as well. $900


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures and information!! I am shocked about the price for that, figured it would be more than that for what you got. I have to check this place out. thanks for the information!!


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow! Demeyes, I'd like that twice if I could.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah, and I live just south of Akron, seems like this place is pretty close to me as well. And if that cost around $900, I would think what I would need would be even less than that for my boat. Call them later today.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

mosquito walleye said:


> Yeah, and I live just south of Akron, seems like this place is pretty close to me as well. And if that cost around $900, I would think what I would need would be even less than that for my boat. Call them later today.


Super nice guy, David Miller is his name. Leave a message if he doesn't answer. Tell him to put you on the list.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Might want to look into Kansas Rd Tarp shop just SE of Dalton Oh. Nice work and reasonable.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Very nice! I have been looking for something similar for my Fishmaster 196. I have the standard Starcraft one with side curtains and all but it is too big (as in long). With it up there is no room in the back of the boat for fighting and landing fish. I will give Erbs a call....


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> Very nice! I have been looking for something similar for my Fishmaster 196. I have the standard Starcraft one with side curtains and all but it is too big (as in long). With it up there is no room in the back of the boat for fighting and landing fish. I will give Erbs a call....


This is exactly why I didn't get the bimini from alumacraft when I ordered my boat, they are always too long and get in the way. Want something that I can have fully enclosed that just goes past the 2 seats so I still have my whole back available. I gave them a call as well, but will look other places too.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a cover from Erb. My next one (If I would ever need one) will come from him as well. Fantastic work, reasonable prices, done in a timely manner. 
Hard to beat these days.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

mosquito walleye said:


> This is exactly why I didn't get the bimini from alumacraft when I ordered my boat, they are always too long and get in the way. Want something that I can have fully enclosed that just goes past the 2 seats so I still have my whole back available. I gave them a call as well, but will look other places too.


you are right. i have the one from Alumacraft on my 175 Trophy and you can't get outside at all with it fully installed. of course you can leave the back portion sloping portion off but then you are exposed to rain from the back.

post some pics of what you did so that i can see. may consider putting that on my 175 too.


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

Had this made for my old boat at Berlin Boat covers back in '15. Had about $1000 in it with no back drop curtain.


----------



## BHAPPY (Feb 10, 2008)

I used Doug's upholstry on our old boat and they did great work. I need new cockpit bolsters and was told that Amish upholstry in Sullivan does a really good job on these.
Has anyone used them ?


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

kansas rd tarp shop.. Just west of dalton off rt 30. amish shop nice work very reasonable . I've used erbs in the past and he's good but I think kansas rd is a little better and more reasonable. Either one will do you a nice job.


----------



## BHAPPY (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info....i appreciate it


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

E- man said:


> kansas rd tarp shop.. Just west of dalton off rt 30. amish shop nice work very reasonable . I've used erbs in the past and he's good but I think kansas rd is a little better and more reasonable. Either one will do you a nice job.


Second that. Comes HIGHLY regarded among friends of mine.


----------



## BHAPPY (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks like I'll be heading to Amish country soon....thanks again..


----------

